# Part II of One For a Lifetime



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

So as many of you know I kinda had things turned upside down, inside out, inverted, and upended last week when this happened.

One For a Lifetime

It landed and I posted it here, a magnificent custom made spinning rod and a reel to go with it. The reel was a little behind but Al posted a picture. By the way the original hit was here.

The Nicest Thing

After having got the reel, the catalog picture just didn't do it justice, this is an absolute thing of beauty smooth as silk and fast as lighting....and some gold trim just for bling value. Here is is in all its glory










Again to the 40 I cannot thank you enough, this was truly beyond belief


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah baby....the reel that works by mind control.

You think "cast"....it does it.


So glad I was able to , uhhhhhhhhhhhh, I'm just glad.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Freakin awesome!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Reel nice!

Get it? -- reel -- not "real". It's a pun. Sorta'

I should write comedy.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Shimano Baitrunners got me to jump off of the Penn band wagon when it came to surf reels. Nice looking reel.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very nice indeed Enjoy Shawn!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Al showed me that reel a ways back. I shivered.
I've been throwing lures with a Shimano reel since I was a kid (grew up on a lake) and they are nothing short of stellar.
I'd like to take that outfit of yours for a ride someday. :tu
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

Own it and LOVE it. Cngrats


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

A ONE Bubba:tu:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks nice! I'm a Penn fan myself but only for trolling.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice Shawn! I know nothing about fishing but I know something about great people and you are very deserving! Enjoy it buddy.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Reel nice!
> 
> Get it? -- reel -- not "real". It's a pun. Sorta'
> 
> I should write comedy.


Ha! That's funny. Kinda'. Almost sorta' chuckled. 

Great you got the reel in. Can't wait to see pics of the 1st catch with that setup.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hope ya can make the pigroast/ herf Shawn...have I got something for you!!!:ss:dr


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

CBI_2 said:


> *Ha! That's funny. Kinda'. Almost sorta' chuckled. *
> 
> Great you got the reel in. Can't wait to see pics of the 1st catch with that setup.


Keep harassing Vin.... I'm keeping a close "I" on you CBI. 

let me find that address.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Reel nice!
> 
> Get it? -- reel -- not "real". It's a pun. Sorta'
> 
> I should write comedy.


I almost laughed, not realy, but I did smirk. Don't quit you day job.:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together!!!!!










...did I mention Al likes Scotch?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome, I hope you get some great use out of it and the rod :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad to see that a great reel went to a great brother who truly deserves it. I only wish that I had been in a postion to take part in this bombing. Paul


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

no one on CS deserves it more then you my friend. enjoy


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

wow.. so lets see the first fish you caught .. lol


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Nice looking reel Shawn. You're a man after my own heart. Fishin, camping, and cigars. It doesn't get any better than that. You are so deserving of this and more.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

again Shawn, you deserved this more then anybody else and it was a pleasure joining the group op 40.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad myself and the others could smack you around a bit


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Keep harassing Vin.... I'm keeping a close "I" on you CBI.
> 
> *let me find that address.*


:r Tried to sneak that address quote in with that yellow font huh? Well I joined Scott in the traveling circus and I've got 2 "I's" that can't seem to quite get focused in here.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If someone would have told me 9 months ago that you could develop quality friendships via a forum I would have said you're nuts. Well, how wrong I would have been. I have made many friends here at CS over the past nine months, one being Silverfox. I have had many a cyber cigar with Shawn in my time here. We discuss not only cigars but life, family and hobbies as well. Shawn always had told me that he prefers to bomb verses being bombed. He just enjoys bringing a smile and wants nothing in return. I respected that for a while, then you just see that sometimes, someone, deserves a little something. Watching Shawn's contribution to this board over the months I felt he should be treated as he treats others here but what to do? One night after a cyber cigar with the Fox it hit me! Fishing, the man loves fishing!! Fished since he was 4 years old. Hummmmmm. So now I had a IDEA but I needed help. I sent a PM to a few gorillas looking for that help and the response was overwhelming! The Fox hit was on!

I'm am so glad that this turned out so well. I want to thank the 39 gorillas that made this idea a reality. Without them it just does not happen, period.

Shawn, thank you for hurling me down the slope at a speed greater than sound. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for just being you.

One day we will have that cigar in person. I truly look forward to that day.

I hope that rig brings many years of enjoyment and memories.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You have friends???? I think the jury is still out on that!:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> So as many of you know I kinda had things turned upside down, inside out, inverted, and upended last week when this happened.
> 
> One For a Lifetime
> 
> ...


I have that same reel, except mine is on a Shakespeare Uglystick.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope it brings you many years of pleasure, you deserve it!! :tu :tu


----------

